# Ebridge mill< north walsham 03/09



## fazwold (Mar 26, 2009)

1st outing in a while, thanks for the company Mimble, great place to explore loads of interesting items to look at.


----------



## Mimble (Mar 26, 2009)

Great place - and a great place to fall for someone in!


----------



## channonwindmill (Mar 26, 2009)

fazwold said:


>



Was there a crossing for the fast men as well?


----------



## Mimble (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope 
I guess they can run across safely on their own!


----------



## nutnut (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice shots Mimble, loving the exposed building with the silo's inside  and of course the "slow men crossing" signage, are you sure it was a mill and not an old peoples home


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 26, 2009)

Mimble said:


> Nope
> I guess they can run across safely on their own!



 Love that sign! 
Fantastic site! So many delightful things to see.
Well found, guys...great piccies too.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Fazwold. I went up there last week and took some exterior shots but could not see any access.


----------



## LiamCH (Mar 26, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Hi Fazwold. I went up there last week and took some exterior shots but could not see any access.



Erm... Couldn't you just have got in through here?


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 26, 2009)

Thats the back and at the front is all boarded up.


----------



## ricasso (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice mixture of old and new, well done lads!


----------



## Mimble (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks 
I love it out there.
And it's going to be great to tell people in years to come - that I fell for Faz there!


----------



## oldbuoy (Mar 29, 2009)

*The old Dilham canal dredger.*

Just love your photo`s of inside Ebridge mill fazwold,have you got any of the little dredger that was on the mill pond.I belive it was last used in 1928 then it was abandoned on the pond.I last saw it there 25 years ago.


----------



## fazwold (Mar 30, 2009)

sorry, didn't see the dredger but not sure, but i am going to revisit at some point soonand will have a look for it then.


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks pretty good, i didnt know the back was all open?

just to let you know, that the canal has now been dredge recently, so there is now flowing water at the mill.


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 24, 2009)

Home Guard said:


> Looks pretty good, i didnt know the back was all open?
> 
> just to let you know, that the canal has now been dredge recently, so there is now flowing water at the mill.



Hello again mate. I have been her but I do mean to go back fairly soon. Do you want to join me?


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah sure,

is it ok if i bring a mate?

thanks


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, just dont forget your Camera!


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 24, 2009)

i cant sent or recieve pm,s yet so youl have to sort it out in a few day,

I cant wait


----------



## Black Shuck (Nov 24, 2009)

What sort of Camera you Packin Home Guard? Couple of nice Pillboxes near Ebridge as well!


----------



## Home Guard (Nov 24, 2009)

i havent got one  Yet (hopefully getting one for chrimbo)

The 4 pillboxes near the mill (type 22, 2 ww1's and the vickers bunker) are really nice. me and my mates were the first ones in the type 22 for years by the look of plants in the entrance. i biked past the ww1 pillboxes the other day and saw a bloke takin a kip on one  i you have some spare time, i will show you the semi circle pillbox down the road if you havent already seen it.

thanks again.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 29, 2009)

fazwold said:


>




This reminds me of a sign I have "Dead Slow Children"


----------

